# Aj Lee Caps From Smackdown !



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

:vince3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Just show how you perform oral on national TV.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I somehow thought of Lita...but still fine as hell.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jones looks like it was an eventful Smackdown



Headliner said:


> Wow. Just show how you perform oral on national TV.


I bet Ziggler was photoshopped out of these pics :barkley


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

10/10 amazing


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

10/10


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Uh Oh...that Bra Fetish of mine is coming back out!!!!

Looks like I'm watching SD Now (Y)(Y)


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Hot damn!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

wait what

is this gonna be on todays sd or was this last week


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

shows how much push up bras can do these days.

she looked terrible in the ring, don't even know what she was trying to achieve.

looked hot though, as always


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:lmao. 

Vince "shit, what should we do tonight? wait, just do what you do every night AJ!"


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Oh ma goodness vince


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

That girl ain't PG.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I FUCKING LOVE THIS GIRL.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! 

That looks both hot and hilarious.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> LOL!
> 
> That looks both hot and hilarious.


Mainly hot. Instant nostalgia, in hopes that bra and panties matches will be back someday.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So that was the wardrobe malfunction AJ's bra showing wow and I thought it be alot worse


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

1/10


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

guess i will be watching SD this week for sure :yum:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cred tumblr: untamedobsession/dashing-dennis


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

nice outfit

:yum:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

just saw that on Smackdown.

:damn


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

They look nice 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> nice outfit
> (
> :yum:


And like a good girl, she didn't even bother to pull the shirt back down. (Y)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

didn't know Khali likes like that


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Khali likes to be choked and have his hair pulled.


----------



## tready93 (Jun 10, 2012)

:durant3


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

She must have just bought a new pair of tits and had to show them off in a bra.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> She must have just bought a new pair of tits and had to show them off in a bra.


Doesn't look it. Good chance it was scripted, though.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I really hope it wasn't scripted, thinking it was an accident makes it much easier to masturbate to.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

10/10


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell is she wearing :O


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

:cheer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Would destroy 100 times.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Any HD pictures that aren't blury?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

aj lee :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dem attitude era titties


----------



## Roman King (Jul 8, 2003)

8/10.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

sorry for rezzing

:durant3:durant3:durant3:durant3:durant3


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

She does nothing for me. I grew up on Trish,lita,Stacy,mickie,torrie,sable,beth,Melina and alittle chyna around the wm17 mark


----------

